# Log Skidder vs. Tractor



## PA Plumber (Feb 14, 2009)

Am currently considering purchasing a used Tractor/Loader/Backhoe combo in the 40 horse range. It would have 4 wheel drive and a front grapple on the bucket.

Am also considering purchasing a log skidder.

It would be one or the other.

I do have about 20 loads of combined pulp and logs to harvest and am wondering if I should just purchase a skidder and try to sell it when I'm wrapping up.

I have been told about a 1981 John Deere 640 that might be for sale. The number would be in the 6K range. I was also told the tranny slips a little, but if not ran too hard, it would likely be fine for what I am doing. It has a 100' steel cable winch.

Any thoughts? And thanks.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Feb 14, 2009)

As long as you realize the potential of your tractor, that is what I would go with. They are so versatile. You may and may not get what you paid out for a skidder. would hate to do some logging just to break even when you sell the skidder. If you do break something, a tractor is much cheaper to fix than a skidder.

I have used both. I can do anything with a tractor and more. Just the size of wood that matters.

What kind of a tranny is it that is slipping?
might be just a clutch adjustment


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 14, 2009)

If you are going to harvest any good sized trees the 40 horse tractor will not cut. Last year i cut down a hickory about 30 ft long by 24" at the base. It was all a 150 horse 1086 wanted on firm flat ground.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 14, 2009)

rdbrumfield said:


> As long as you realize the potential of your tractor, that is what I would go with. They are so versatile. You may and may not get what you paid out for a skidder. would hate to do some logging just to break even when you sell the skidder. If you do break something, a tractor is much cheaper to fix than a skidder.
> 
> I have used both. I can do anything with a tractor and more. Just the size of wood that matters.
> 
> ...



Don't know about the tranny. 

The fellow who told me about it is the one doing the hauling for me. He mentioned the owner may want to get rid of it due to health reasons.

It used to be his machine and he did tell me it was "straight" except for the slippage. 

I wasn't even thinking about a skidder, but if I can get something decent for under 10K, I wondered if it would be worth considering.

Was pretty settled about the tractor idea until I started looking as skidders on line today.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 14, 2009)

hanniedog said:


> If you are going to harvest any good sized trees the 40 horse tractor will not cut. Last year i cut down a hickory about 30 ft long by 24" at the base. It was all a 150 horse 1086 wanted on firm flat ground.



Another part to the equation...

I do still have the 931C Cat track loader.

Have had some interest, but not sold yet. I could use it for the really big stuff. That thing will pull big logs in full tree length; It's just not very fast.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 14, 2009)

If you are going to be on very rough terrain the skidder would be my choice. Just from a safety point.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 14, 2009)

Since you have the track loader just use that, it may be slower but will get it done. Then get your small tractor which has a multitude of uses.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 14, 2009)

hanniedog said:


> Since you have the track loader just use that, it may be slower but will get it done. Then get your small tractor which has a multitude of uses.



The track machine is dreadfully slow. Quite a few nice trees are back in about 1/4 of a mile or so.

Am figuring the tractor would be okay for taking out pulp. Most of those trees are in the 14" DBH and smaller range, close to the landings, and not too bad to get to.

Good point on the terrain.
If the terrain is too steep for the track loader, I usually "throw" a tree uphill, one down hill, chain the tops together, and pull them out.

I'm thinking a winch would come in pretty handy for the ones that are hard to get.

You do have me leaning back to wards the tractor again. If the trees are too big, I could buck them to length and pull them out individually.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 14, 2009)

A skidder has a mutitude of advantages, but limited uses. And a skidder with problems just seems to multiply those problems more over time. Think someone elses headache.
I love my mini for my aplication, if it can't lift it, it will ussuall drag it. But not at all usefull for your aplication.
A semi cheaper route would be a grapple for the track hoe?
If I were to look at a tractor for this aplication I wold have a front loader, and a grapple on the back. With something of this capacity trying to handle the wood you are talking about, a grapple bucket will do nothing but perterb you! Even trying to drag it backwards, a feat on a CUT, if it hangs at all the tires are in the air. Going foreward with it, you will constantly be trying to drive over it.
There may be a grapple attachment you could use on the backhoe? That would be slicker than snot!! A little to far to get the tractor in? Just reach in and grab it to drag it where it is handy to work with. One of the many things I have come to apreciate with the mini!
The CUT also opens up a world of versatility with other uses and can pay for itself many times over in the future. With the economy tanking can you say the same with a worn out skidder in six months to a year?


----------



## slinger (Feb 14, 2009)

My JD 4500 ~35hp (check Avaatar) weighs about 3 tons with loader/backhoe attached. Unless your pullin modest sized saw logs (8-10' ) that size tractor is not enough on rough terrain. Does OK on firm/flat ground but mud and hills are too much for it. Might do better with a full set of chains but:dunno:


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 14, 2009)

slinger said:


> My JD 4500 ~35hp (check Avaatar) weighs about 3 tons with loader/backhoe attached. Unless your pullin modest sized saw logs (8-10' ) that size tractor is not enough on rough terrain. Does OK on firm/flat ground but mud and hills are too much for it. Might do better with a full set of chains but:dunno:



Please don't take this the wrong way, but are you serious? I can grab a full tree, 12" DBH and drag it back wards with the grapple on the mini about anywhere I want to. It only weighs 1800#'s. i would be less than impressed with performance less than that from a CUT!


----------



## redprospector (Feb 14, 2009)

For 20 load's I wouldn't buy a skidder. If the tranny crap's out it could cost 10k or more to fix.
If you're going to skid log's a skidder's hard to beat. If you're wanting versatility go with the tractor.

Andy


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 14, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> A skidder has a mutitude of advantages, but limited uses. And a skidder with problems just seems to multiply those problems more over time. Think someone elses headache.
> I love my mini for my aplication, if it can't lift it, it will ussuall drag it. But not at all usefull for your aplication.
> A semi cheaper route would be a grapple for the track hoe?
> If I were to look at a tractor for this aplication I wold have a front loader, and a grapple on the back. With something of this capacity trying to handle the wood you are talking about, a grapple bucket will do nothing but perterb you! Even trying to drag it backwards, a feat on a CUT, if it hangs at all the tires are in the air. Going foreward with it, you will constantly be trying to drive over it.
> ...



Using the track loader, every single tree for logs or pulp, has been removed going in reverse. (I'll see if I can find a pic.)

Actually I really don't mind dragging them out that way. I would just like to get the logs out a lot faster.

For the CUT, I was planning on some sort of 3 pt. hitch skidding tong for the back. The front grapple would be for moving brush and stacking bucked logs.


----------



## maplemeister (Feb 14, 2009)

If you buy the skidder, is this the only job you really need it for? If you buy a tractor, would you have other uses for it besides this harvest operation? I am currently using a John Deere 1020, 40hp, on a rolling 50 acre lot I am cutting firewood from. Tractor is NOT four wheel drive but has big chains and loaded tires as well as a front end loader. Snow is still about 20" deep where I'm cutting so I am pulling most of my logs into the wood-road with a straight cable pull, or a cable and snatch block. I am not having any difficulty pulling two and three hitch setups to the landing with this tractor but most of the logs do not exceed 14" in diameter and I am pulling on a good hard packed and frozen wood-road. Since I'm cutting firewood, I am also using the bucket a lot to move my wood around, as well as stacking the logs at the landing. I have forks for the bucket but so far the bucket by itself is working just fine. I use my tractor year around and also have an 8 ft. plow that mounts to brackets in the bucket so your decision would be easier for me. I would like to find a deal on a cable skidder such as the farmi or Norse for my tractor as that would probably be the best setup I could have for small woodlot harvesting but they don't come on the block that often. Just a few ideas to think about. Hope this helps somewhat. A skidder would vastly improve my production, but for my personal situation, I get a lot more use out of the tractor on a year around basis. 

Maplemeister:


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's an old pic from a trail camera.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 14, 2009)

maplemeister said:


> If you buy the skidder, is this the only job you really need it for? If you buy a tractor, would you have other uses for it besides this harvest operation? I am currently using a John Deere 1020, 40hp, on a rolling 50 acre lot I am cutting firewood from. Tractor is NOT four wheel drive but has big chains and loaded tires as well as a front end loader. Snow is still about 20" deep where I'm cutting so I am pulling most of my logs into the wood-road with a straight cable pull, or a cable and snatch block. I am not having any difficulty pulling two and three hitch setups to the landing with this tractor but most of the logs do not exceed 14" in diameter and I am pulling on a good hard packed and frozen wood-road. Since I'm cutting firewood, I am also using the bucket a lot to move my wood around, as well as stacking the logs at the landing. I have forks for the bucket but so far the bucket by itself is working just fine. I use my tractor year around and also have an 8 ft. plow that mounts to brackets in the bucket so your decision would be easier for me. I would like to find a deal on a cable skidder such as the farmi or Norse for my tractor as that would probably be the best setup I could have for small woodlot harvesting but they don't come on the block that often. Just a few ideas to think about. Hope this helps somewhat. A skidder would vastly improve my production, but for my personal situation, I get a lot more use out of the tractor on a year around basis.
> 
> Maplemeister:




Exactly my thoughts until I got this goofy skidder bug in my noggin! And yes, this is the only job in which the skidder would be used. (Do have a stand of Tulip Poplar coming on, but that is a few years away.)

Leaning even harder to wards the tractor.

The two I am looking at are the Kubota L39 and the John Deere 110 TLB. 

Very similar machines with strong and weak points on both sides. Looking at whichever one I can get for the most reasonable price.


----------



## slinger (Feb 14, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but are you serious? I can grab a full tree, 12" DBH and drag it back wards with the grapple on the mini about anywhere I want to. It only weighs 1800#'s. i would be less than impressed with performance less than that from a CUT!


 hehe

I hooked a ~20 DBH Post Oak last fall ~20' long with skidding tongs on my 3 point hitch and dug ruts all the way to the field where I was cuttin/loading. I don't think I would have much trouble with~12" stuff but that's not what I typically drag out.

Some of the slopes in my woods are >7% with ditches and springs and good ol' southern Illinois clay.

I don't doubt a small tractor could do the job but, 20 loads might be a struggle in rough terrain/conditions.


----------



## HolmenTree (Feb 14, 2009)

640 JD is a good size skidder. 1981 was their heyday. If you can find one today like you said for $6,000 and it can pull a load buy it! Maybe the torque converter is bad or maybe the tranny just needs setting up.For as much as you may use it even if it cost you an extra 5 grand to fix up your still far ahead because you could resell it and break even or you may just see how handy it really is and you may find other good paying work for it. This machine has 120+ h.p. and weighs over 20,000 lbs. A winch that can pull the ring out of the world , the ultimate big tire on all fours four wheel drive, put chains on even just the front tires and you can skid 2 cord loads just about anywhere when you got a dozen or more chokers on the winches mainline. You got 3/4" thick heavy steel stump pans which fully enclose the underside of the machine and you won't have to worry about sticks or logs popping up and taking out a hose or oil pan or something. You got a heavy duty blade that can push trails or landings with, backblade limbs off your trees, butt up your logs at the pile nice and even, save room at the landing and pull layers of loads onto your pile with a butt face 6 feet high. You are sitting up high with excellent eye sight of your work area. A small hitch plate can be welded on the back to hook up to a fuel trailer or whatever. These machines are built to work in the tough going, pushing over unwanted small trees , going over stumps and can travel 25+mph. Its got a canopy that will protect you from just about any hazard in the woods ,falling trees,tops, rollovers.Heavy screen to protect from spears, debris or logs flipping up while winching or backing up. In a farm tractor you won't fair so well.
The nice thing about John Deere is alot of the power train,engine parts from their farm tractors fit on their skidders which is a saving in dollars compared to Cat, Clarke Ranger, Timberjack etc.
It was fun writing this ,brings back good old memories.


----------



## PB (Feb 14, 2009)

What is the terrain you will be skidding like? If it isn't too hilly or muddy, you can find 2wd farm tractors in the 60-100hp range for relatively cheap. Compact tractors have a much higher retail value than a farm tractor that is too big for most people. 

Most of our skidding is done with a 2wd tractor when possible, and gets through some pretty hairy spots.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 14, 2009)

what about getting a forestry winch for you crawler? i bet i know a place that would have one!


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 14, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> What is the terrain you will be skidding like? If it isn't too hilly or muddy, you can find 2wd farm tractors in the 60-100hp range for relatively cheap. Compact tractors have a much higher retail value than a farm tractor that is too big for most people.
> 
> Most of our skidding is done with a 2wd tractor when possible, and gets through some pretty hairy spots.



There are a few fairly steep ridges. About 80% of the timber/pulp is on flat or gently rolling ground.

It could get muddy, but I try not to work in the woods when it's real soggy.


----------



## slinger (Feb 14, 2009)

That JD 110 has higher capacity hydraulics and more ponies than most of the 4000 series tractors. Drawback for me was the hoe is not removable and no 3 point hitch.

Mine is basically an overgrown lawnmower.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Feb 14, 2009)

Have one of these built for your tractor and put a 12000 lb milemarker on it as you have the hyd to do it. You will use it year round as a trailer and a wood getter.
It can be built for under a grand and will serve you for many years. This is just right for the quad and my small kubota. I built one for my 35hp tractor a while back and it worked very well for multiple logs. Of course it was a bit larger.

I still have one in the bushes for my 350 JD crawler. Makes a big difference in yarding.


----------



## HolmenTree (Feb 15, 2009)

rdbrumfield said:


> Have one of these built for your tractor and put a 12000 lb milemarker on it as you have the hyd to do it. You will use it year round as a trailer and a wood getter.
> It can be built for under a grand and will serve you for many years. This is just right for the quad and my small kubota. I built one for my 35hp tractor a while back and it worked very well for multiple logs. Of course it was a bit larger.
> 
> I still have one in the bushes for my 350 JD crawler. Makes a big difference in yarding.


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: now all you need is a horse. Hey that gave me an idea PA plumber, quit farting around with the farm tractor idea and go horse logging.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 15, 2009)

For only 20 loads a tractor would be a better financial decision, as it has other uses. Get a 3pt tong setup and take your time. If you want and are handy fabbing get yourself some steel plate and make skids for the underside. 

The skidder will do 20 loads in a week if you ask it to, but once done it will sit.


----------



## sawyerloggingon (Feb 15, 2009)

I recently bought 80 acres that hasnt been logged in 40 years and even then they did a nice job. Very thick with 15-20 inch on the butt trees. I got a 42 hp 4X4 tractor with a fransgard winch to log it and couldn't be happier. Have to take a short log off bigger butts of course and limb up 2nd cut with those broke limbs poked in the ground,not real high production but the overheads low too. Got out 26 loads of good size GF pulp in my spare time last summer (bug trees) while prices were high. Been a good investment.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

slinger said:


> That JD 110 has higher capacity hydraulics and more ponies than most of the 4000 series tractors. Drawback for me was the hoe is not removable and no 3 point hitch.
> 
> Mine is basically an overgrown lawnmower.



The JD 110 TLB does have a 3 pt set up and a 540 rear pto. Arms are extra, but are available.

The JD seems built a little sturdier than the Kubota L39. The Kubota has much better emissions and is significantly less expensive used, than a 110.

New, the JD and Kubota are similar price. Unless I can get the Cat sold, new is not an option right now.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> what about getting a forestry winch for you crawler? i bet i know a place that would have one!




I don't have the hydraulics or adaptors on the back of this machine. I'll start checking into it.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd stick with the 4x4 tractor Plumber for as much as you have too do the skidder is overkill. There are several threads about this. Here's good one you may remember.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=26571&highlight=tractor+woodlot


----------



## woodsrunner (Feb 15, 2009)

*my choice*

If your terrain is at all rough or steep go with a skidder. For the money you're talking about I think you would be able to get your money back out of it. I have land in Florida and Kentucky. In Florida (flat land) my 80 hp farm tractor does the few skidding jobs I have for it just fine. It will handle a 36 inch dbh log 20 ft long just fine. In Kentucky, on my timber land where the terrain is rough and rugged and steep, a farm tractor is no where near stable enough or powerful enough in my opinion. A purpose built skidder is more stable and much safer to do the job with. In my setting in Kentucky we use cable skidders and if you have to drop the log and walk away from it you can and then winch it back in to go on. I have done it both ways and for my situation an older skidder in good shape will be a better option than a farm tractor. And did I mention much safer? Logging is dangerous enough as it is. I have had the crap scared out of me a couple of times doing this job with a farm tractor and it's not worth getting killed or maimed because you don't have a safe piece of equipment. Don't misunderstand me, in the right terrain a farm tractor will work well if it has a skidding winch on it. Just make sure your terrain will allow you to use a farm tractor. If not go with the skidder or your trac loader. Just my 2 cents. 
Scott


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> I'd stick with the 4x4 tractor Plumber for as much as you have too do the skidder is overkill. There are several threads about this. Here's good one you may remember.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=26571&highlight=tractor+woodlot



Thanks for the link.


----------



## oldchuck (Feb 15, 2009)

A grapple on the front and a logging winch on the back is a pretty good rig. Grapple is good for holding a log while you saw it up then for picking up the real big ones and placing them nice and neat on the splitter. Saves wear and tear on the back

My Kubotta L4400 and new grapple:


----------



## KeyStep (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a 45 HP four wheel drive SAME tractor with a Farmi 3pt Winch setup that does a great job. It does have a front loader & cab and when the snow is really deep and ice builds up like this year I put chains on the rear to help with traction. I pull everything from safe distances and the winch has a 165 ft cable. I use a snatchblock to keep angles at a mininum and also use a small logging sled when the terrain is rough (stumps or rocks). Without the winch it would be difficult do this work correctly given my hilly terrain. The rear tires are loaded with fluid and the tires are set as wide as possible. I typically cut hardwood sawlogs between 15 and 24 inch and for pulp Aspen in the 15 inch range. I am sure a skidder would be faster and provide more safety and I have thought about it a lot, but since I use the tractor year round and can go slow I have happy with my decision.


----------



## HolmenTree (Feb 15, 2009)

I have seen alot of retired from logging cable skidders made into some very usefull machines.They don't have to be left to sit after logging some timber. I have seen farmers fabricate grapples,forklift tongs,cranes,brush cutters,snow buckets onto the blade and use it to move just about anything, haybales,feedbags, plow roads. I have seen 20 ft extentions on top of the rear arch and with the winch, log home builders can erect a 2 story log home.Just a few ideas here . How many flat tires do farm tractors get in the woods? Skidder steel reinforced forestry tires sure don't have that problem. How about the turn on a dime centre hinge articulation steering of a skidder,John Deere goes one better with their electronic locking diffs. All I can say is if you can get a John Deere 640 for 6000 bucks you got 10 times the machine over a 40 hp Kubolta. Price out a brand new John deere skidder in the 640 size range. And like one member here said earlier how much do you value your life and others logging with a farm tractor. If you are used to skidding with a farm tractor you sure aren't going to hurt a tired JD 640 skidder. After you get those 20 loads out your going find alot more work for that skidder.


----------



## Mike Van (Feb 16, 2009)

There's so much difference in the two machines, it's kind of hard to compare the two? Like saying " I have 20 cord of wood to move, should I buy a F-150 or a tri-axle? Both will get the job done. Ones going to cost more up front, and over the years with parts, maintainence, taxes?, insurance, etc. One thing I don't think I saw was moving cost - Can you move the skidder, or do you have to hire it out? 20,000 lb. won't be moved on some landscape trailer.


----------



## HolmenTree (Feb 16, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> There's so much difference in the two machines, it's kind of hard to compare the two? Like saying " I have 20 cord of wood to move, should I buy a F-150 or a tri-axle? Both will get the job done. Ones going to cost more up front, and over the years with parts, maintainence, taxes?, insurance, etc. One thing I don't think I saw was moving cost - Can you move the skidder, or do you have to hire it out? 20,000 lb. won't be moved on some landscape trailer.



Most people who own heavy machines like skidders have an acerage or a good chunk of land ,but I have seen a few parked in the driveway of some small rural towns. The skidder can travel over 25mph and you can travel good distances with them on the shoulder of most highways depending on the local laws. If you own a skidder word gets around fast and you'll have lots of land clearing work.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the input.

I'll wait and see what develops with the 640 before making a final decision.

The man who told me about the 640 was to come this morning and get a load of logs, but had other things come up, so another fellow met me today.

I'll give him a call in a couple of days, if I don't hear anything.

I do have a price on a 110 TLB with most of the fix'ins and they are considering a trade on my machine. Have to see how that turns out, also.


----------



## lfnh (Feb 16, 2009)

Frickman said:


> I have skidded logs with animals, tractors, dozers, skidders, you name it. Farm tractors were made to farm, and should stay there. I've pulled out one or two logs along the edge of the woods when the skidder was somewhere else, but I would never, ever go back into the woods with a farm tractor.



:agree2:


----------



## woodfarmer (Feb 17, 2009)

i looked up the jd 110, its reasonably sized but again it all depends on terrain. define 'loads', if there's 20 tractor trailer loads @ 9 cord per load thats a lot of back and forth with a small tractor. i would love the skidder for $6000 post some pics of it if you can


----------



## ammoo74 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Ruined tractor.*

My cousin tried logging with a 685 IHC tractor. He absolutely junked it. Fenders and hood were dented, lights broken, flat tires, you name it. It was bought brand new, used on the farm for a while, then he tried logging. It was junk in about 2 years. In fact, I think he "let" it get repoed. I have a 60 horse MF front wheel assist tractor. I use it for firewood, but I would never log with it.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Feb 17, 2009)

it really depends what your going to do with the tractor and what you have to cut, where, when. A big tractor 100hp plus can be good for actual logging, ive seen alot of videos of people using them on youtube overseas. You also have to factor in the size of wood, if its big or small, you have to factor in the terrain and the location, and you have to know if your going to run into mud or slippery times. A tractor can be a valuable logging tool because it has easy attachments that you can add on to the PTO and the hydraulics much easier than to a skidder. But if you do go with a tractor you must make sure you prepare it for the woods, Add a belly pan to protect the under side. Add a fully enclosed cab with sufficient ROPS, Make sure the tires are puncure resistant or else you will be constantly fooling with flat tires, and they aint cheap! you also want to make sure that all of your hydraulic hoses are tucked away so that you wont snag them on branches and other trees and break them. Like i said a tractor can be valuable if its used correctly.

Now onto a skidder. You must be careful when buying other peoples used junk. People frequently buy a skidder and abuse it and beat the snot out of it and then leave it by the side of the road. It looks nice, but when you get to looking at it you realize that the engine is going to need parts and that other stuff is going to need to be fixed and that costs big bucks. You also have to be careful because skidder parts for some are hard to come by these days because of the age of some of the machines. A skidder can pull alot of wood but it can turn into a headache quick if you dont get a good one.


----------



## sawyerloggingon (Feb 17, 2009)

A 4x4 tractor is basicaly a fragile mini skidder. You have to be careful not to tear it up for sure. I'ts not built like a tank. I cut my teeth on a Cat 518 grapple skidder back when grapples first came out and have skidded logs with everything from a D-8 to the little tractor I use around my place now. I have weight in the rear wheels, agressive tires and believe it or not I can take it anywhere I'd take a skiddder and this comes from a guy thats rolled 3 skidders With my winch theres nothing I can't get.As I said in previous post though it's not high production, good for personel use but I'd never try and make a living with it.Nice part is with PTO I also have a back hoe, post hole driller etc. I look at it like a swiss army knife, lots of different blades and tools, none as good as if you had specific tool for each job but way cheaper.


----------



## ak4195 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Dont mind me...*

First off I dont have practical experience with either piece of equipment,but that being said,more often than not equipment shape has to do with the operator.Ive seen experienced men beat the livin sh*t out of there equipment(and themselves),or more precisely there daddy's equipment.
Alot of proper equipment operation is understanding what your dealing with,in terms of the equipment limitations,conditions,sequential operation that sort of thing.
Its just plain common sense,if theres hills or its snowy icy well what do you anticipate?Yard more,skid less.
That gypo logger thread was a great one from what I remember.Every machine has its sweet spot,and everyone of them has its limitations.
The things I could do around here if I had a 40-60hp tractor with a handfull of attachments.

ak4195


----------



## Zackman1801 (Feb 17, 2009)

ak4195 said:


> The things I could do around here if I had a 40-60hp tractor with a handfull of attachments.



You have no idea how true that is!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## rdbrumfield (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a 50HP JD, a 350jd dozer and an excavator with blade. The tractor gets 99 percent of the work. It will out perform the dozer on decent ground pulling logs. I can move more dirt with it. For all around use, the tractor has it over them all. The others are specialty equipment. Each has it's role, and except for the tractor they mostly sit.


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

I use logging tongs attached to the three pt. hitch of the tractor to move logs around. Small wood goes in the loader bucket.

















.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics fellas.



J.Walker said:


> I use logging tongs attached to the three pt. hitch of the tractor to move logs around. Small wood goes in the loader bucket.
> .



Kubota 50 or so hp?


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 18, 2009)

Give these guys a look.

http://www.addingtonequipment.com/


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 18, 2009)

PA Plumber said:


> Thanks for posting the pics fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> Kubota 50 or so hp?




The tractor is a 3130, 31hp.


----------

